
A record of unsolicited kindness and excessive generosity in academia - p4bl0
http://academickindness.tumblr.com/
======
p4bl0
I found this via Twitter [1] and thought that it would nicely counterbalance a
bit the academia trashing we had here recently following the YCR announcement
:).

[1]
[https://twitter.com/AcademicsSay/status/652955506248519680](https://twitter.com/AcademicsSay/status/652955506248519680)

